# Business Email Address ?



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*I have 3 different Email addresses for my painting business and a few other choices available too . What or should I say who do you guys use for your business Email ? I want my Email address to seem very business like and professional and right now I'm not sure my AOL or Gmail accounts say that to a customer ? Right now my main Email is [email protected] . What do you think ? 

*






​


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

all mine are @ewingpainting.net, advertise the wed addy as much as possible


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> all mine are @ewingpainting.net, advertise the wed addy as much as possible



I thought about an address like that with my company name at the end and a .net addy ? hmmmmmmm


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You should set up several email addresses thru your web host. "[email protected]" 
"[email protected]" 
"[email protected]" 
Have them all connected to your gmail account, where you can reply from each as well. One login window for multiple addies is the way to go.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

RCP said:


> You should set up several email addresses thru your web host. "[email protected]"
> "[email protected]"
> "[email protected]"
> Have them all connected to your gmail account, where you can reply from each as well. One login window for multiple addies is the way to go.



Sounds like a great idea . You know way too much about this computer stuff :yes: You sidelining as a tech ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what Chris said.

I think most folks with a web site, set up as many e-addresses as needed through their domain.

IMO, setting up a gmail or hotmail or whatever does not appear as professional as using your domain. Your mileage may differ.

I personally do not have an "[email protected]" address because I feel much spam will be automatically directed to it. But that's just my opinion. I do have a contact form on my website with a simple "captcha" to block spam bots


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you know how to log into cpanel through your website host? If not, ask your website host.

Log in there and create an [email protected] email address. Or more than one. 

Then either use an email client like outlook or mail on a mac or go into gmail and pull the emails that way (ie what Chris said).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> Sounds like a great idea . You know way too much about this computer stuff :yes: You sidelining as a tech ?


Thanks, and yes.



daArch said:


> what Chris said.
> 
> I think most folks with a web site, set up as many e-addresses as needed through their domain.
> 
> ...


Bill, you know what a fan of gmail I am, and I have 20+ addy's, a mix of gmail and .com. I can receive, send, sort and archive them all in one gmail window. So you can have both.

I hate captchas, as do many, there are good spam blockers like Akismet that will block that.

Having multiple addy's is also good to use to track campaigns, put "[email protected]" on a postcard or "[email protected]" on a FB campaign.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

I hate captcha too, usually I can't figure out WHAT the hell the distorted letters are.

mine is: "Using only numbers, what is 10 plus 15? "

It's the least obnoxious 

but I will look into Akismet further - thanks.

I am happy for you that you like gmail. I do not like web based mail, 

And I will not support their quest for World Domination


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You don't have to use gmail, same concept applies to Outlook or Mail, or whatever other program. I just like GMail because I can access emails and docs easily from any device.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never really paid much attention to how professional my email looks. I really doubt it makes any difference at all. Email is Email. No difference then your phone number. I have a regular phone number just as 90% of everyone else around my area. They are just two avenues on how to reach me.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I have never really paid much attention to how professional my email looks. I really doubt it makes any difference at all. Email is Email. No difference then your phone number. I have a regular phone number just as 90% of everyone else around my area. They are just two avenues on how to reach me.
> 
> Pat


Pat,

As you may remember, I told PT that the WW got laid off some time ago. She has been attending seminars and such about tactics and procedures to facilitate being hired. She came home one day declaring that her email address was NOT professional enough. It wasn't all THAT bad, but we did fine tune it.

I personally draw a conclusion about people by there e-addresses. If I got a work inquirely from "[email protected]" , I wouldn't even open it. :whistling2:

One paperhanger I know uses "[email protected]_ _ _ _.com". That would NOT be my first choice. 

I sincerely believe it DOES make a difference. There are some that could be inappropriate or even just make people wonder if I am the right tradesperson they want in their home.

we need to consider and control every aspect of the impression we create of ourselves.

IMO


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I understand what your saying and makes sense. I guess I'm refereing to using your website domain as your addy to using you company name @Gmail.com. 

Here I don't see any big deal.

Pat


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Keep it as short as possible. Something that people can remember.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Do you know how to log into cpanel through your website host? If not, ask your website host.
> 
> Log in there and create an [email protected] email address. Or more than one.
> 
> Then either use an email client like outlook or mail on a mac or go into gmail and pull the emails that way (ie what Chris said).



Yeah , That sounds like the way to go but my new android phone is connected to my Gmail account . Can you associate more than one Email account on a smart phone ?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Bobbo said:


> Yeah , That sounds like the way to go but my new android phone is connected to my Gmail account . Can you associate more than one Email account on a smart phone ?


Yes. Just go to the email logo and you can add as many as you want to. I have 4 on my epic 4g touch.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it when I get an inquiry from a "[email protected]" .

One of the first things I do is go to www.companyname.com and start researching the person.

and I am sure they use my e-address to find out about me. 

those damn gmail and hotmail accounts do not offer ANY info 
and facebook isn't always forthcoming either. There are some people I actually have to MEET to determine if I like the cut of their jib. (damn it :whistling2: )


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> I love it when I get an inquiry from a "[email protected]" .
> 
> One of the first things I do is go to www.companyname.com and start researching the person.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Bill. And I fully understand your reluctance to use web based email. But just to make it clear, you can still have your .com addy's saved on your server. GMail just provides a way to manage it more efficiently.
You can have them forwarded to your Gmail and still hoard a copy. You can use your GMail to respond as any of the addy's. This allows you to have one inbox for multiple email addresses and not have to login to every one separately.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris, I understand that gmail makes web based email a lot easier than it was in the past.

If I was dedicated TO web based email, gmail would be my go to account. 

I just prefer the ease that Outlook Express offers. I may, someday, configure my gmail, hotmail, and yahoo accounts to deliver to my OE mail client. that's an option that I didn't know was possible until you started talking about all this. - thank you for giving me the impetus to research.

And when Microsnot stops support of OE, I'll probably switch to Thunderbird, but after 16 years, I've gotten awful accustomed to OE.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Bobbo said:


> Yeah , That sounds like the way to go but my new android phone is connected to my Gmail account . Can you associate more than one Email account on a smart phone ?


Yes, once it's all set up on the web through your desktop, you will get all of those emails in the gmail app on your android. You will also be able to reply or compose a new email using any of those email addresses from your android.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just set up each email addy on my email app, I don't use Google


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Yes, once it's all set up on the web through your desktop, you will get all of those emails in the gmail app on your android. You will also be able to reply or compose a new email using any of those email addresses from your android.



I didn't know I could access anything other than Gmail in the Gmail app on my android . Thanks for that handy piece of info !!! :thumbsup: I'm still very new to this whole android thing , My last phone just made calls ...


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

OK ... Update post , I had some new Email's added through my web host so as to look a bit more professional . For general customer contact I created [email protected] and for business and estimate inquiries I created [email protected] . I connected both to the Email in my Android phone . I was going to use them in Microsoft Outlook as well but it was quite a pain to set up and I didn't like it's functionality .


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

I recommend using a @yourdomain.com email address. It will promote your web address and is more professional than a AOL or Hotmail account.

Try contacting your web host to create the new email address.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Absolutely have a company email address. I too route my [email protected] through gmail. Gmail is the best spam blocker I have experienced. 

With Gmail you can also use priority mail and only see the important emails. Also Rapporitive ( previews social media profiles ) and Boomerang ( allows you to send the email away for a day or week ) are great extensions!

Do not us or have a " info " @company.com, but rather use your first name. Prospects like to see it personalized.


----------

